# Do you like cats?



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you like cats?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I never used to but I live with 2 now and they're pretty cool. I'm still a dog person though, big time. If dog's crapped in a litter box, I'd probably have one.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

5-0 for "Yes" so far? I'm surprised, I hear so many people say they abhor cats every time the subject is brought up.

I like cats, but I'm not the kind of person who would want a pet if I had my own place. I still prefer dogs though.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

How could anyone not like cats? Polite, friendly and cuddly. They also have minds of their own, which makes them even cuter!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Amelia said:


> How could anyone not like cats? Polite, friendly and cuddly. They also have minds of their own, which makes them even cuter!


Living with a cat is like living with a really lazy, b*tchy female. Cats sleep 20 hours a day, and they only like coming near you when they want something. When my neice comes home, she has to go looking for the cats underneath beds or chairs. If we had dogs, they'd be wagging their tails while they wait at the door for her to come home. Cats are just convinient to own since you basically just have to feed them and scoop out the litter box every once in a while, and you don't need to give them the same amount of attention that you need to give a dog. Dogs still rule but cats are okay.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

"Like" is not strong enough of a word to describe my feelings towards cats  I looove them.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I love cats. I love dogs too, but they don't seem to like me as much as cats. My dogs are more affectionate towards other family members. My cats follow me around the house and cuddle up next to me every night.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Amelia said:


> How could anyone not like cats? Polite, friendly and cuddly. They also have minds of their own, which makes them even cuter!


I agree, a lot of my affection for my cats is based on the fact that they are so individual and independant...they come and go as they wish, they catch their own food when they don't think their being fed enough, and they have the decency to crap in the garden of our more annoying neighbours 

Dogs stay because they have few other options, cats stay with you because they want to - if they don't, they re-home themselves.

I also like cats because they are a species of loners, they don't go around in packs. In this way, they are a reflection of myself 

Also: 15-0 in favour of cats! Woo!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Cats are cool and laid-back. I like them. Also, cats > dogs. Dogs scare me.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I like cats. If I lived on my own I would probably get one.


----------



## fences (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't like cats.
But I HATE kittens.
Sharp claws+ Sharp reflexes + easily startled =


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Quite possibly my least favorite beings in this world.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't like Cats.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, I love all animals.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

IllusionalFate said:


> 5-0 for "Yes" so far? I'm surprised, I hear so many people say they abhor cats every time the subject is brought up.


It's 23-3 as of this writing.

I know what you mean: there always seems to be somebody, usually a few somebodies, who say they hate cats, can't stand them, almost want to kill them on sight. I really don't get that :sus

But, there always has been something a little..._weird_ about cats. There's still a stigma about them. In the Middle Ages some cats were thought to be witch's familiars. Even as late as a few hundred years ago they would perform cat burnings in Paris.

As someone else above said, I like them for their independence and aloof, introverted loner tendencies. Reminds me of myself. They're also far quieter and cleaner than dogs.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Love cats, hate dogs.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the "personality" of cats and have lived with one or two at a time for most of my life. However, once this one goes that's it. No more. The shedding, the untimely meowing and attention-needing, the LITTER, the costs, outrageous vet bills, the puking, the early morning wakeup calls. Just not worth it to me any more. So, no more cats for me. (no more pets in general, actually, I'm done with all of them) 

I'll still be more than happy to enjoy other people's cats though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, though I'd never own one again.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> They are lazy.


That is another way in which cats are a reflection of myself :b


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Cats are great. I have 7 of them. They have more dignity than dogs, or they're just stuck up. Either way they're great.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> Living with a cat is like living with a really lazy, b*tchy female. Cats sleep 20 hours a day, and they only like coming near you when they want something. When my neice comes home, she has to go looking for the cats underneath beds or chairs. If we had dogs, they'd be wagging their tails while they wait at the door for her to come home. Cats are just convinient to own since you basically just have to feed them and scoop out the litter box every once in a while, and you don't need to give them the same amount of attention that you need to give a dog. Dogs still rule but cats are okay.


My cat's male and extremely affectionate...he'll demand to get into my room, snuggle into my lap etc. When I go downstairs in the morning he greets me (with a huge yawn). It really does depend on the cat's personality XD


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

yep i always have


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I love cats! My favorite type of pet.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like them, though my family is dead set on dogs only so no cats here, they claim they will tear up all the furniture or something.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I love cats. My cat is my only friend.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I only like friendly animals, most dogs are friendly and only a few cats are.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, more so than dogs.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

fences said:


> I don't like cats.
> But I HATE kittens.
> Sharp claws+ Sharp reflexes + easily startled =


But they are so cute! We found a couple kittens on a trailer at work last year. One my co-workers and I spent 45 minutes chasing these kittens around the trailer (there were stacks of skids on the trailer and the kittens kept climbing in between them. I brought them home until I could find a home for them (I already have a cat and one is enough for now). The first night, they wouldn't let me near them. Finally, I put on some gloves and trapped them, so I could pick them up. They clawed and hissed, but they couldn't get through the gloves.

I petted them for awhile and gave them some food; they realized I wasn't going to hurt them. After that, they were fine (although still started when I first got near them). I gave one to a friend of mine and the other to my neighbor's friend. I wanted to keep them together, but I couldn't find anyone that wanted two of them.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Of course! =)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like cats. When they get stuck in trees it really upsets me though. That kind of cry is really heartbreaking. When I was young I had sat up nights trying to send pictures into a cat's mind of going down trees and jumping near the bottom.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes I do. I have 7 cats.  I'm a crazy (sixteen-year-) old cat lady. :lol


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love cats.  

They do all have different personalities though. The cat I had for 13 years was very affectionate towards me, greeted me at the door when I would come home, play with yarn, read my thoughts. Yes, she would stare at me and read my every thought. 

She knew when it was time to go to bed. It was the most uncanny thing. At 11:30 Frasier would be on tv (reruns obviously) and as soon as it ends she would head towards her bed and if I would still be awake she would look at me, wait till I move and then run to bed. It was cute. I miss her.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm a dog person. It's not that I hate cats, but I'd much rather have a dog. They're needy, and that makes them great companions.


----------



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I love cats!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Amelia said:


> How could anyone not like cats?


If they made your eyes swell shut I doubt you'd like them either.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Cat lovers should appreciate these cartoons (and maybe cat haters too!): http://www.offthemark.com/cat.htm

Cartoons about dogs and other subjects: http://www.offthemark.com/main.htm


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Cats are better imo simply because I hate the the fact that dogs think you are God. And I hate it when dogs cower - if you shout at a cat, it just stares at you, looking all pissed off. You own a dog, but you never own a cat. You've got to work for a cat's attention. And cats are generally cleaner, less clingy and independent.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cats .. awesome! Dogs.. boo.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Amelia said:


> Cat lovers should appreciate these cartoons (and maybe cat haters too!): http://www.offthemark.com/cat.htm
> 
> Cartoons about dogs and other subjects: http://www.offthemark.com/main.htm


Check out these cartoons:











That is exactly what my cat does (minus the baseball bat).


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

:lol These clips are excellent! Thanks for posting them.

I found another one:


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I have no beef with cats. We get along.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Love them


----------



## Skeeter (Jul 3, 2009)

Love cats. I have three: a Persian female, a Tonkinese (Siamese) tom and a longhaired moggy female. They're all different, but they're all great.

The Persian is very laid back. Nothing fazes her. She's the smallest of the group but she rules the roost. She's the alpha, but she's never rude about it. The others just let her have her way.

The Tonk is a clown. He's also the biggest attention hoor. :b His long suit is jumping on your back or shoulders when you least expect it, then purring in your ear. He just wants love, and he'll pester you until you give it to him. He's also very intelligent. Puzzle toys are no challenge to him; he figures them out and quickly gets bored. So he bugs me until I play with him.

The moggy is an indoor-outdoor cat, and she's kind of a loner. She gets along with the other cats all right, but she prefers being outdoors. She comes in mainly to eat and rest. I do keep her in during the hottest parts of the day during the summer (I'm in Texas), and at night, so she really only goes out for a while early in the morning and for a few hours in the evening. Indoors, she's a grump, but outdoors she's a love bug. When she comes in, the Tonk usually runs up to her and tries to playm but she's not real crazy about him. He's just too boisterous for her tastes. :b 

The Persian, on the other hand, just LOVES him-- and it's mutual. Those two are just like an old married couple (uhhh... where the wife's had a hysterectomy and the man's had a V job). It's funny to see them together.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I like cats, I had one for a couple years but the poor little thing died last July.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a Maine **** cat. Shes awesome!


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

I love cats. They're cute, cuddly, and largely independent. My cat has a personality like mine. She has never liked hanging out w/ other cats even though there have always been a lot of them hanging around our house. If she starts to go outside and sees another cat out there, she'll come back in and go back to my room.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Kittehs are the bestest.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes. I really want one but my family is allergic.


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

Not into cats...


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I grew up with cats. Currently i live in a house with 6 cats. I like either cats or big dogs, no little dogs--except for boston terriers or brittish bulldogs.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes


----------



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

Love the cats. Mine is laying by my feet right now.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Just Toshio


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes i like to kick cats, no seriously other peoples cats are nice but i wouldnt have one of my own, kinda like kids i guess.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I love cats. I prefer them over dogs, but I love dogs as well.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Cats are wonderful  I would choose a cat over a dog any day, no contest. Although I do like big dogs quite a bit as well.


----------

